# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  Take a punt

## veitnamcam

How fast will this signalling cannon signal a 1" steel ball?

It will signal with home made black powder and effective barrel length is 220mm.

I will shoot it over my f1 and if I get a reading before I shoot it( the f1 that is) closest guess wins something( haven't thought what yet but something)

----------


## veitnamcam

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spudattack

355fps......

----------


## Jimmynostars

750fps - and I want one

----------


## hunter308

I will take a punt on 1000fps

----------


## Toby

I have no idea at all but going off the other 2 answers 600fps

----------


## StrikerNZ

480fps, based on absolutely nothing.

----------


## Maca49

Those vee blocks will be toast 921fps

----------


## ebf

950 fps

----------


## PerazziSC3

276

----------


## puku

457 fps. By my hugely unacademic calculation

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Those vee blocks will be toast 921fps


Its getting a trolley of sorts

----------


## Maca49

Put it in the vice and let it go!

----------


## Pengy

1051 fps based on my calculations...............what does the projectile weigh again?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Google mass of steel and volume of a sphere

----------


## Munsey

550

----------


## Matt2308

523fps

----------


## mikee

i don't know but if you fill a howitzer case with a balloon full of oxy and some (well a lot really black powder)ant fit a 12g shell in the primer pocket (with a bit of machining),  it will shoot  1.25l coke bottle a lot further than you expect

was over 20 years ago but over 700m from memory

----------


## P38

VC

Don't forget to protect your crony from the muzzle blast.

Burning BP shoots several feet out of my Golf Ball Canon.

300grains of FFG will send a golf ball out of sight at a great rate of knots

That steel ball is going to boogie.

Have you proofed your Canon?

How much Black Powder are you going to use?

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

I cant see how to put 100,000psi into it to proof it?
don't know yet on the charge will do a lot of google and work up till I shit myself.

----------


## GravelBen

634fps

----------


## big_foot

825fps

----------


## Rushy

> Put it in the vice and let it go!


That is not an answer. Don't you want to win?

----------


## Rushy

> Burning BP shoots several feet out of my Golf Ball Canon.


Then don't use so much Pete.

----------


## Rushy

Calculating the angle on the dangle, the slope on the rope and the pitch on the bitch I reckon 1,786 VC. What is the prize again?

----------


## kiwijames

With home made black powder I'm going to be the pessimist with it not even making it to the chrony. 0fps. First go.

----------


## Maca49

At college a guy made a cannon, put it in a vice and fired a 1/2 ball bearing at the wall, it went thru two thicknesses of match lining, thru the wood work shop full of students and a teacher and thru a window to disappear over the playing field. No one was hurt but the metal work room from then on had a restriction on turning up cannons!

----------


## Maca49

Saltpetre, sulphur and charcoal, it the quantities and the grinding on the charcoal that's the secret. As a kid we used to make our own fireworks, but chemists got wise to what we were doing and in supplies were hard to obtain, saltpetre is used in the freezing works for hides, that was always the hardest to get! :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Im picking it will be loud and smokey which will fulfill the design requirements :Grin: 

I don't think it will go very fast with such a short barrel.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## sako75

> With home made black powder I'm going to be the pessimist with it not even making it to the chrony. 0fps. First go.


Beat me to it. I envisioned it rolling out the end.
given your crony survives and doesn't get destroyed i'm picking 480fps

----------


## Gibo

261fps, first load that makes it past the chrony  :Grin:

----------


## specweapon

220fps, if you need a place to fire it give me a shout

----------


## sAsLEX

> Saltpetre, sulphur and charcoal, it the quantities and the grinding on the charcoal that's the secret. As a kid we used to make our own fireworks, but chemists got wise to what we were doing and in supplies were hard to obtain, saltpetre is used in the freezing works for hides, that was always the hardest to get!


I remember the pharmacist was immediately on edge asking for Iodine crystals....... for water purification you see? .......ignore the ammonia solution we have in our shopping bag! 

75fps

----------


## Rushy

All you low estimators have no faith in the ability of VC to mix up a load that is gonna see that thing hit parliament from Nelson.  Look at the quality of the workmanship in everything he does. Nothing in that says this thing won't be supersonic. Ha ha ha ha

----------


## sako75

Blackpowder is the unknown

2nd guess 625m/s

----------


## bully

once a max load is made and the beast is dialed in.... 972 fps

----------


## Bryan

725 fps. Followed by a whole lot of smoke! looking forward to seeing a video of that thing going off.

----------


## sAsLEX

> once a max load is made and the beast is dialed in.... 972 fps


Is this like the age old mechanics adage 'strip the thread, then back off a 1/4 turn'

----------


## veitnamcam

> 220fps, if you need a place to fire it give me a shout


yep could hit ya up on that  :Cool: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## steven

are we talking the ball or the cannon?

----------


## bully

> Is this like the age old mechanics adage 'strip the thread, then back off a 1/4 turn'


nah, more like im sure hes going to start off with a some what mild load and build up, as you do when re-loading.

----------


## steven

You are mad,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgX0ig7TRx4

 :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Which direction I think is what you are going with there...
> 
> How much can you fit in the 'powder room', then I'll make an edumacated type stab into the dark smokey cloud...


well up to a full barrel i guess :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

I'm going to guess the ball is going to stay put and the cannon is going to do 100fps in reverse  :Grin:  :Grin: 

bloody shit phone

----------


## Rushy

> I'm going to guess the ball is going to stay put and the cannon is going to do 100fps in reverse


So you would recommend standing to the side when firing then huh?

----------


## jim160

I would say 470fps. 
Always fun to watch

----------


## Gibo

> So you would recommend standing to the side when firing then huh?


Hold the chrony between your legs!

----------


## Rushy

> Hold the chrony between your legs!


What and run the risk of having that one inch cannon ball hit me in the nuts. No thanks.

----------


## bully

Light blue touchpaper and retire - YouTube

gunworks has one, maybe my estimate was a bit high.

----------


## mikee

Build one of these instead

----------


## gadgetman

I'll estimate 584fps and cant wait to see this thing in action. I think the best chrony to use would be someone elses.

----------


## EK9132

780fps best of luck VC looks like a fair bit of fun.

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## Happy

75fps. Can I send my boss to stand close to it ?? Read maybe close to the front ishhhhh

----------


## MSL

607fps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Build one of these instead


Im sure they mention using 4oz of fFG Black powder so might I suggest VC using less than that eh  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Im sure they mention using 4oz of fFG Black powder so might I suggest VC using less than that eh


I could lay my hands on some gas bottles but bowling balls may be difficult.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

> I could lay my hands on some gas bottles but bowling balls may be difficult.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Could we use crayfish as a direct replacement for bowling balls  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> I could lay my hands on some gas bottles but bowling balls may be difficult.


Warehouse. Cheap kids play balls. Fill them with concrete. Pity help the fool that tries to catch it at the other end.

----------


## sako75

Well that was pretty smart. One day someone will be walking through the hills of Western Washington and stub their toe on a bowling ball and say "Dang, how did that there bawling ball get in them there hills?"

----------


## burtonator

742FPS
Look forward to the vid  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Jmar100

834 fps


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Hope to get some powder made this weekend.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Hope to get some powder made this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Sulphur, carbon and potassium nitrate mix ?

----------


## Nibblet

323 fps.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sulphur, carbon and potassium nitrate mix ?


yep 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Make a lot VC. I have gone for the Big Bang theory in my guess.

----------


## Maca49

Just remember how unforgiving this shit can be if you get it wrong!! :O O:

----------


## Rushy

> Just remember how unforgiving this shit can be if you get it wrong!!


Ah you bloody spoil sport. I have calculated the worst possible outcomes to be knocking the mast of the Inter Island ferry or hitting the beehive.  The mast will be cheaper than the propellor was to fix and parliament would ensure hero status for our honourable (forum) member. Disclaimer: This comment has been made purely in jest and is in no way meant to undermine the safety warning issued by the right honourable member from Tauranga.

----------


## ebf

VC, mix in a bit of 2208, I suspect my estimate is a bit on the high side, might need some "help" on the velocity side  :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

A bit of compressed air might help as well, remember dont crunch the BP when loading! use a grease cookie and cork wad would be good!

----------


## Rushy

> A bit of compressed air might help as well, remember dont crunch the BP when loading! use a grease cookie and cork wad would be good!


I prefer ANZAC cookies and shooting my wad Maca.

----------


## veitnamcam

> A bit of compressed air might help as well, remember dont crunch the BP when loading! use a grease cookie and cork wad would be good!


Thought it had to be rammed tight?

----------


## hunter308

Time to share a yarn I think 

Many moons ago my father built a cannon in firing order out of brass he aquired while my grandfather was working at the Aratiatia power station construction, one day dad and one of his mates (now a retired gunsmith in tauranga) decided to fire it one weekend in the driveway of where my father lived in the Aratiatia village Albie (my fathers mate) flogged a few shotgun shells off his old man and they used the powder from them to charge up the cannon and then put a lead ball down the barrel the first couple of firings the lead ball just fell out of the end of the cannon, so albie suggested stuffing the wad down it after putting powder in followed by lead ball, all this time my grandfather was happily working under his car in the garage on a creeper board so albie and the old man fired this bloody cannon with the wad included, the canon roared the tree they were aiming at lost some of its bark the cannon recoiled backwards so well it hit the creeper board my grandfather was laying on and sent him scooting the rest of the way under the car and out the other side. Needless to say albie and my father thought it was a good idea to run like hell and stay away for a few hours to let grandad cool off. Close to dinner time dad and albie arrived back to my dads house everything was dead quiet and calm the front door was open so dad and albie strolled on in thinking all was well until from behind them they heard the distinct sound of that door slamming shut. They slowly turned around to see my grandad with the look of death in his eyes and holding the dreaded strap made from an old conveyor belt.

----------


## mikee

VC, what about building a bigger one like this

MT. HOWITZER

----------


## madjon_

I seem to remember some old guy with a need of a haircut had a lot to say about "equal and opposite" reactions.Before my time though so I may have got that wrong.
Chain and a good ground anchor might be the go? :Thumbsup:  :Zomg:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I seem to remember some old guy with a need of a haircut had a lot to say about "equal and opposite" reactions.Before my time though so I may have got that wrong.
> Chain and a good ground anchor might be the go?


Yea its got rings on the trolly for rope to go threw sort of like a ships canon, Its not me making it.

currently the bore is such a good fit/finish that the ball takes around 3seconds to get down the bore under its own weight with it compressing the air under it.

I suggested its probably too tight as it will carbon and that usually these things are patched.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

> Thought it had to be rammed tight?


Yep ram it tight, but don't crush it into a solid block, no air gaps

----------


## Maca49

Normally you use soft lead that bumps up an seals between the barrel and projectile, I would loosely fit it with a greased patch, you want the fucker to go, if it doesn't your pressure will build!

----------


## veitnamcam

We are getting closer.





I am thinking wall it in on 2 sides with 12mm plate and use 2x best guess at charge to proof it.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

Start with 30 grains and work up, un burnt powder will be blown out the barrel, wait till it's snowing and fire it over white snow, if you overload the black un burnt powder will show on the snow. You can tune it like that. Built like the stubble behind it! :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Fuck all snow round here I am in the tropics don't ya know! :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

Your wife's wedding dress works just as well! :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

Don't forget to lube it

----------


## puku

> Don't forget to lube it


Err, the wedding dress?!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

If he's lucky it will have a bit of old stuff on it!

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

my 50 cal mini cannon on right awesome not a toy it would kill you stone dead will put a .490 lead ball trough 4 milk bottles full of water

----------


## Matt2308

> We are getting closer.
> 
> Attachment 27183
> 
> Attachment 27184
> 
> I am thinking wall it in on 2 sides with 12mm plate and use 2x best guess at charge to proof it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


How long till you take your first deer with it VC?

----------


## veitnamcam

> How long till you take your first deer with it VC?


Well its not mine but it has been joked about,line it up light wick and hope it doesn't move in the next ten seconds :Grin:

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

you can make your own wick pm me if you want the recipe its not hard to do

----------


## possummatti

hey there
pack her up with black powder untill powders coming out the end and she'll  hit 900fps

----------


## Neckshot

My fuckin missus would hit the roof at 1200fps second if I filled her up till it pisses back out! that's if could catch the wick to light it first

----------


## veitnamcam

> you can make your own wick pm me if you want the recipe its not hard to do


cotton string and wet black powder then let dry?
That was plan a.

----------


## kotuku

Illsay 600fps for the cannon and friggin fast for you as your better half attempts to de nut you for firing it right through the brand new ranchslider doors(shut of course).Id be tempted to take it up to "ponderosa dundee,lubricate the round with a good slug of watties then get the dunees to anchor it whilst you do your stuff.
 in the event of all going tits up would it be impolite to ask is there enough on the bar for a decent pissup after we send you off. :Useless:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Illsay 600fps 
> 
>  in the event of all going tits up would it be impolite to ask is there enough on the bar for a decent pissup after we send you off.


No not at all and probably not :Grin: 



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

First firing tomorrow all going to plan:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## JoshC

> My fuckin missus would hit the roof at 1200fps second if I filled her up till it pisses back out! that's if could catch the wick to light it first



Say whaaat??

----------


## Scouser

'Good luck' VC.....thats about all i can say on the subject......

----------


## Munsey

Will it be a live feed on the forum ? Or should we be watching the lunch time breaking news ?

----------


## Rushy

> First firing tomorrow all going to plan:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Got a back up plan?

----------


## Gibo

> Got a back up plan?


Backing up is slow, better to turn and run!!  :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

Fizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.         BANG!

----------


## ebf

Good luck with the test firing VC, if the black ninjas come to take you away, we'll start a bail fund  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Weather doesn't look to good tomorrow but if not raining and the spot the guys have lined up to test is suitable(farking big soft back stop etc) will be all go.
One of my powder dippers takes 30gr of the black powder mix so will do reverse handloading procedure and put 3 scoops in or 90gr first firing to "PROOF" it, will wall in with steel to protect myself and others from bad things.
If nothing blows up will go down two two scoops and depending on velocity and un burnt powder one scoop.
That is of course assuming it fires :Grin: 
Have done a test fire just with a rag rammed down the bore on top of a scoop on the end of my 300mm rule of milled but not granulated powder and no wick just powder packed down the wick hole. It went and smelled like Guy Fawks night :Cool: 
Since then powder has been granulated which according to my googling helps bond the components on a molecular level and increases efficiency but the bigger the granules the slower it is.I have never seen commercial black powder but my grain size is about half of 2208 or twice superformance.
Made some wicks that work great with nice consistent burn outside the cannon but who knows if they will work in it....I think/hope they will.

----------


## Munsey

Gook luck  :Cool:

----------


## hunter308

good luck with the cannon tomorrow please take and post a video of it for us to watch

----------


## veitnamcam

> good luck with the cannon tomorrow please take and post a video of it for us to watch


Will do

----------


## Nibblet

Can I have your cruiser?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Can I have your cruiser?



Its the sum total of my wealth so would have to split it up,maybe the diff lock control then you would have an excuse to get locking diffs :Thumbsup:

----------


## Nibblet

> Its the sum total of my wealth so would have to split it up,maybe the diff lock control then you would have an excuse to get locking diffs


Mines got the triple lockers. I just want your heated seats.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Mines got the triple lockers. I just want your heated seats.


True it has! 
Well the passenger one is nearly fallen out already, should probably have a look at what bolts are gone but I don't sit there so keep forgetting :Grin:

----------


## Nibblet

> True it has! 
> Well the passenger one is nearly fallen out already, should probably have a look at what bolts are gone but I don't sit there so keep forgetting


Good excuse for some peace up front, put the family in the back of the bus. 

Good luck for tomorrow, Hope you don't need it.

----------


## Maca49

Cork tile wads will work well!

----------


## veitnamcam

Here is the first firing with a projectile.
Went with 4 scoops or 120gr of powder, bit of rag with some copper coat for a patch around the ball.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji-6...PYZVoYge0dD3gg

Went down to 3 scoops or 90gr which basically halved velocity so put up the steel again and went to 5 scoops or 150gr, bout the same velocity as 4 scoops so called 4 scoops good :Thumbsup: 

I had relinquished reloading duty by this stage and the guys must have bent the wick a lot at the flash hole because it got slow at that point.
\
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJ-3IZwwVqo

Who won the velocity guess then?

----------


## PerazziSC3

@gadgetman with 584?

----------


## Nibblet

Awesome

----------


## mikee

way cool, I cant believe you were chrony'ing a f$%ken cannon though.

----------


## Nibblet

Yeah looks like @gadgetman was almost right on the money.

Awesome how the chrony survived, must be stoked with that cam.

----------


## veitnamcam

> way cool, I cant believe you were chrony'ing a f$%ken cannon though.


About all a f1 is good for :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

Nice GM  he must have had a tail wind ! Or my 550 would have had it

----------


## Rushy

Build a big two metre bugger now.

----------


## veitnamcam

yea it does want a longer barrel.



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

@gadgetman will receive a nice new NZHS carbon fiber/ceramic knife when @specweapon gets his shit together :Grin: :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

I predicted it would go backards bro :Grin:

----------


## ishoot10s

How much does the canon weigh, with its carriage? 

Did I see a hole appear in the car near the wing mirror?

Nice little build!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> How much does the canon weigh, with its carriage? 
> 
> Did I see a hole appear in the car near the wing mirror?
> 
> Nice little build!


Haven't weighed it but probably around 4 kilo.

yes , there is also a hole in the sill at middle bottom of door.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

Try some Swiss FG or FFG powder Cam I think your powder ain't helping. Swiss is about the best IMHO, Goex is good Elephant below that.

----------


## veitnamcam

That would take all the fun out of it!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

Oh no it wouldn't!

----------


## gadgetman

Woohoo!

That little thing is neat. So what are you planning for Mk II?

----------


## veitnamcam

Something with a longer barrel maybe.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Danny

Faster than my 308!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Faster than my 308!


holy Shit how short did you cut it!?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------

